# Wix and PayPal



## Tadrichards (Feb 1, 2015)

My webpage is opus40.org. I've recently started using Wix as a web builder -- wasn't my idea, but I've taken the page back and am updating it now, and I'm mostly finding that Wix works pretty well. With one horrible exception.

When I put in a PayPal button, the link won't work. It won't work when I create my own PayPal button and insert the html code, and it won't work when I use the Wix-it-yourself PayPal button creator.

But it gets weirder than that. It WILL work from a phone, at least an Android phone. It WILL NOT work from a tablet (iPad) or a laptop (Windows 10).

I'm at my wit's end. I've done a Google search on "PayPal won't work with Wix" and have discovered that other people have had this problem, but I haven't seen any useful solutions, and Wix's help is pretty worthless.

And if you're running a business, you gotta have the PayPal links working.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Can you re-instate the buttons, please - nothing to look at in opus40.org


----------



## Tadrichards (Feb 1, 2015)

Homepage is https://www.opus40.org/. If you go to any of the links under events -- direct addresses are

https://www.opus40.org/reservations
https://www.opus40.org/gil-gutierrez
https://www.opus40.org/mamalama

You'll find the buttons/ The ones on the first two pages were made in PayPal, and the html code added to Wix. The Mamalama page button was made with Wix.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

As far as trying to interpret the source code, it's mission impossible, I'm afraid. Wix seems to use javascript and json to control html set up and it's totally unreadable to me
But as you say the links don't work/exist? I certainly didn't see any traditional "href=" links for PayPal, but I was able to use Chrome's inspect feature to see how links are converted - for example, this is how the Store link looks:

```
[URL=https://www.opus40.org/store]

Store

[/URL]
```
... not pretty.
I've never used Wix (or any other website CMS, for that matter), but perhaps you might get an answer from a Wix user forum, where you might find someone with knowledge - but sorry, that's not me


----------



## Tadrichards (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks anyway. It's all too weird for me to understand. It doesn't seem to matter whether I use PayPal's code or Wix's. And even weirder, the link will work when accessed by phone, but not by laptop or tablet.
I've sent in a ticket to Wix.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

I hope they can resolve this simple problem (i.e. the link to PayPal)
Incidently, were you prompted for your PayPal Id. when creating the link to PayPal on Wix? If not then they are not properly geared to set up PP links ...


----------



## Tadrichards (Feb 1, 2015)

I don't remember. I've been dealing with so much frustration on this, some things are just kind of a blur. In any case, even if it were working, I wouldn't use their PayPal button. It doesn't let you give an option to order more than one of an item, so it's pretty useless to me.


----------



## Tadrichards (Feb 1, 2015)

I finally figured it out. For an intuitive site, Wix is not very intuitive. There's an area called Header, and if you lay anything over Header, the links won't work. The person who had originally designed the site had made the header area bigger than it needed to be, so that it covered most of the page. I shrank the size of the header, and now everything works -- I had to delete all the PayPal links and make new ones. I still have to use PayPal's button creator, since the Wix button creator is worthless, if you're using it to sell tickets to an event, because it won't allow an option of buying more than one of an item.


----------

